# Dash Cam hardwire Question



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't recommend splicing into the wiring I would run a wire to an "add a circuit" on the fuse block there is no need to damage any wires if you use this. 
(10) ATM Mini & ATC Car Automotive Fuse Taps Add on Wire Adapters Auto Boat New | eBay


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I used multiple dash cameras. Most of them are 5V, you need an adapter like this, make sure you get the plug you need at the right angle. Do your homework before, some cheap cameras are just junk...

Mini/Micro USB Port Wire Cable Car DC 12V-23V to 5V Charger Camera Phone GPS Pad | eBay


----------



## dtuerk (Mar 28, 2016)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I used multiple dash cameras. Most of them are 5V, you need an adapter like this, make sure you get the plug you need at the right angle. Do your homework before, some cheap cameras are just junk...
> 
> Mini/Micro USB Port Wire Cable Car DC 12V-23V to 5V Charger Camera Phone GPS Pad | eBay


 I've found one on Amazon for something like $8, looks to be decent quality. I'm sure they're all from the same manufacture in china... https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00MH4ZVHO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3RFEY843KH96Z&psc=1

I'm asking this question so I don't have to run to the fuse box, I've seen a number of janky looking installs that tap into fuse boxes and it just isn't as clean as I would like. I'm going to see about accessing the cable that goes to the mirror tonight, hoping its not shielded to make probing for the power wires easier.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There is a Cruze specific camera on Ali-Express.
If you are still thinking of using the mirror, make sure you have a dimming mirror as if you do not, the power is on constantly. If you do, you can get a MirrorTap for it. I am not sure if they sell a bare end unit, but you could modify it if needed. You could also tap into the cabin lights. Are you running any type of video cable? This will need to come to the dash if you are adding a my link or iPad.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I connected it to the fuse box..


----------

